# blower not working on woodmaster



## ktm250rider (Nov 6, 2008)

My blower has stopped working on my woodmaster 5500. I have the setpoint at 180 with a 10 degree differential. Temp is currently at 168 and no fan. I tried reseting, power off and on but still nothing. I checked the hi limit and the stove reached 209 at some point, not sure when. I have about 8 vlots at the solenoid valves (one in front, one in rear) but thats as far as Ive gotten so far. At least its warm out. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 6, 2008)

I am thinking there is a hi limit cutoff seperate of the ETC unit. If so it has to be manualy reset. The dang manuals used to be on line but not any more. Ill see if I can find my manual around here.


----------



## ktm250rider (Nov 6, 2008)

ANy idea where this cutoff switch would be? Could the solnoids be bad or perhaps a faulty ETC?


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, cant find my manual either, for some reason it comes to me that on the 4400 it is at the rear above the pumps. You have to follow the wires with your hand inside the blanket to the reset. All this comes from (feeble) memory


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hey! found it*

Hey found a link to an online manual and there is a safety, called a snap disk. Doesnt say where it is though. Open the link and look at the wwiring drawings.

http://www.ctwoodfurnace.com/Pictures/furnaces/Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## Sawmill (Nov 7, 2008)

When my 4400 was delivered the dealer marked all the lines and there is a safety switch towards the top of the tank located halfway between the two top water lines.


----------



## ktm250rider (Nov 7, 2008)

Talked to the dealer this morning and he mentioned the same thing. Thanks guys. I just got home from a 3 hour drive that took 4 hours. Why do people have to slow down for accidents?
Gonna check the snap disk tomorrow. Dealer said it could be bypassed if thats the problem.


----------



## jcappe (Nov 7, 2008)

On start up of my 4400 the fan wouldn't kick on. There is a reset button on the back side of the ETC panel so we took that off and nothing. Checked the snap disc deal on the back of the water jacket and there was a wire not hooked up, hooked the wire up and it took off. Sounds like the exact problem you have. Good luck.


----------



## abohac (Nov 7, 2008)

I've had one motor go bad on me in the last 7 years. Sure it isn't just a bad motor?


----------



## ktm250rider (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I never got around to fixing it. Looked out the window this morning and saw smoke shooting out the chimney. Opened the window and could hear the blower running. Guess that offsets the crappy day at the races I had today.


----------

